# Wasserspiegelung ....



## sLaM (31. Juli 2002)

... keine darmspiegelung sondern WASSER!!  


halloooo dann bin ich wieder der schrecken aller mods und hilfbereiten members! %)

ich wüßte gerne wie man diese wasserspiegelung bei dem imagerady 7 startbild hinbekommt?!

;-] schonmal vielen dank für ihre hilfe und ich verabscheu mich recht herzlich!


----------



## freekazoid (31. Juli 2002)

das is doch n foto!


----------



## sLaM (31. Juli 2002)

kann man sowas nicht erstellen? .... oder wo gibt es solche wasserfotos?


----------



## foxx21 (31. Juli 2002)

unter den gfx tuts findest ein tut zu stock photos und da ist eine linkliste solcher, schau dir die mal durch


-greez


----------



## sLaM (31. Juli 2002)

jo die kenn ich ... wollt nur wissen ob einer einen feinen link hätte wo extra solche fotos zum saugen gibt!

foxx21 hast woll heute dienst!


----------



## Yasemin (1. August 2002)

Wie wärs wenn du dich einfach mal bemühen würdest und selber auf die Suche gehst. 

Es gibt google, oben gibt es ein thread in dem ziemlich viele Links zu Stockphotos drin sind.

Ich finde langsam wirklich du nervst...


----------



## Dario Linsky (1. August 2002)

sorry, wenn ich mich hier einmische.
mal sehen, was wir bei google so finden ...
http://images.google.de/images?q=wasserspiegelung&ie=ISO-8859-1&hl=de
http://images.google.de/images?hl=de&lr=&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=wasser

das kann doch nicht so schwer sein. oder?


----------



## Googy (1. August 2002)

Hallo!!!

Es gibt auch ein Filter in PS der heisst Flood, der macht genau das was du willst!

goog doch mal hier: http://www.flamingpear.com 

Gruss Googy


----------



## sLaM (1. August 2002)

jaja ihr nervt auch meine fresse denkste ich poste hier wenn ich nurn foto suche? ... klar fotos kann man suche aber es wird ja mal erlaubt sein zu fragen ob einer vielleicht schone wasserbilder hat und die zu verfügen stellen würde! 
des weiteren würde ich gerne wissen ob man sowas selber hinbekommt!
wasser tutz kenn ich schon 2 aber das bild bzw die spiegelung hat es mir so sehr angetan wißt ihr! :-(


----------



## MoPB82 (1. August 2002)

hm also wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe willst du diesen effekt nachmachen oder ?
also ich würde mal sagen du machst erstmal wasser , dafür würde ich mit WOLKEN und BRUSHES arbeiten,kannst aber mit nem CHROMeffekt arbeiten und den dann blau machen hast du das fertig musst du das noch bisschen verzerren das perspektifisch gut aussieht =) , wenn du dann zB ne frau reinsetzt und diese gespiegelt haben möchtest , dann dubliziere die ebene , spiegel sie um 180 ° , geh mit der deckkraft runter und benutze den WELLENfilter vielleicht noch bisschen bewegungsschärfe und dann dürfte es doch ganz net aussehen


----------



## sLaM (1. August 2002)

jo genau so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt!  

ein tut gibt es zufällig nicht dazu?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. August 2002)

Trifft die Sache zwar noch nicht ganz, ist aber ein guter Ansatz zum *üben*:

http://www.drweb.de/photoshop/photoshop_tipps_36.shtml

...und hier selbe Page, anderer Link - das Wasser:

http://www.drweb.de/photoshop/photoshop_tipps_20.shtml

Good luck!


----------

